# A great e-reader?



## Yumi (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello everyone! 

Just been thinking of getting a e-reader, like but I am not sure which would be worth buying? 

Can anyone point me to the right direction please? =)

No worries, I still like good old paper books, but just need some tech every now and then. Lol


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2017)

I used to have a Kindle and they're pretty good. Feel free to convert anything you need to the .mobi format should you need to convert EPub books to a different format. PDFs are also easily readable, and you can sync purchases from Kindle with your phone or tablet device. One thing I absolutely loved was the ability to see the screen in the bright daylight, which isn't possible with mobile devices without turning the brightness up so much that you lose a lot of battery.


----------



## enarky (Mar 26, 2017)

Kindle Paperwhite, for a good, low cost, high quality reader. That, and Calibre to get any e-Book out there on the device. Oh, and the Project Gutenberg Magic Catalog for a lot of copyright free classics.


----------



## Yumi (Mar 27, 2017)

enarky said:


> Kindle Paperwhite, for a good, low cost, high quality reader. That, and Calibre to get any e-Book out there on the device. Oh, and the Project Gutenberg Magic Catalog for a lot of copyright free classics.


Oooh thank you. I will definitely consider the Paperwhite.=) and thanks for the goodies. =D



RoseyDreamy said:


> I used to have a Kindle and they're pretty good.


Thanks for the neat details. =) Both of you have said a Kindle. I wilk consider one. 
Just curious, what happened to your Kindle? =p


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2017)

Sold it because it became unused as I fell out of reading books, so it wasn't anything to do with the hardware, just I wasn't using it for anything.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 27, 2017)

Kindle has a bit of a corner on the book market these days. Sure, you could get a Nook or Nook color but why when you could get a superior Kindle. My wife just bought herself a paperwhite kindle and hasn't looked back since. She has read 3 books in the week she has had it. 

I suggest a kindle. Its just the best. 

You can check the store too, they have manga you can download too.


----------



## Veho (Mar 27, 2017)

My vote goes to Kindle Paperwhite as well, really good readers, really good value for the money too. I have an older Graphite model, very happy with it but really lacks the backlight (so I end up reading on my DS most of the time  ), so definitely go for Paperwhite. The only con is that they're locked to Amazon's e-book store and that's the only place you can legally obtain content for it, ahem hem


----------



## RedRedWine (Mar 27, 2017)

Kindle Paper white is pretty good, cheap too.


----------



## Jao Chu (Mar 27, 2017)

Google pixel XL and Moon+ Reader Pro is what I use.


----------



## Yumi (Mar 27, 2017)

A Kindle it will be then. 
Paperwhite is what I will go with.



BORTZ said:


> You can check the store too, they have manga you can download too.


Ooh interesting. I like that. =)



Veho said:


> ...(so I end up reading on my DS most of the time  )


Hmm, I am curious now.  How comfortable is that? xD
And thanks for the con detail.


----------



## spiralshadow123 (Apr 21, 2017)

I know OP has already made a decision, but have any of you tried out Kobo e-readers? I've heard they are almost if not just as good as Kindles but they can read ePub files without conversion.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 21, 2017)

Wait so we're not talking about that gameboy advance accessory right? The E-Reader?


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 21, 2017)

He didn't say ebook reader, so I was also thinking Game Boy Advance e-Reader.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Wait so we're not talking about that gameboy advance accessory right? The E-Reader?


I thought that too lol


----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2017)

Yumi said:


> Hmm, I am curious now.  How comfortable is that? xD


Not very   
But I started out with the ebook reader feature on the GBA Movie Player, and compared to that, the DS is huge


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Apr 22, 2017)

Veho said:


> Not very
> But I started out with the ebook reader feature on the GBA Movie Player, and compared to that, the DS is huge


But its pretty cool cause it is like a book itself lol


----------

